# Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)



## KölnerAngler (24. Mai 2005)

*Bleigußformen für Feederkorbleie (Bleischlitten)*

Hallo Boardies,

wer von Euch kann mir mit einer Info aushelfen?
Ich suche Bleigußformeln für die Bleischlitten die man an 
Futterkörbe klemmt.
Wo kann ich sowas bekommen oder evtl. auch selberherstellen?#c 
Bei Ebay habe ich auch schon erfolglos gesucht.:c 

Schon mal im vorab Danke

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## Bondex (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

Stell mal ein Foto hier rein wie das Teil aussieht oder aussehen soll. Am besten mit Größenvergleich z.B. Streichholz, Kugelschreiber...


----------



## KölnerAngler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

Hallo Bondex,

mit den Bleischlitten meine ich die Bleie die an die Futterkörbe
geklemmt werden, wie auf dem Bild hier.

Und für die Bleischlitten suche ich Gußformen in den Größen 20, 40, 
60, 80, 100 und 120 gr.







Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

@ Kölner Angler:

Einzige Chance: Hakumas Silikongussform zum Selbstbau... Ich habe selber schon einmal da angefragt und hörte, dass die Nachfrage dazu zu gering wäre. Die Selbstbaugussform soll eine günstige Möglichkeit sein, wenn Du nicht selbst die Form nachfräsen kannst...


----------



## KölnerAngler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

@ Franky

wii funktionieren diese Selbstgußformen zum Selbstbau?
Ist das so ein gematsche mit Silikon zu selber gießen und Bleiformen reindrücken?
Da krieg ich die Kündigung zu hause)

Erlär mal bitte

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

@ KölnerAngler:
Schau mal hier in unser Magazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/hakuma.htm
Scroll ein wenig runter, bis zum "Replika-System". Da ist alles von Christian Kube erklärt...


----------



## KölnerAngler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

@Franky

Jo, jetzt weiß ich mehr.

Danke


----------



## honeybee (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

@KölnerAngler

Frag doch einfach mal bei Bleigussformen.de nach. Fragen kostet doch nix.


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

@KölnerAngler
weiß leider nicht wie das Blei am Draht befestigt wird. So eine Form kannste auch ganz schnell aus Holz selber fräsen oder ausstemmen. Dann das Blei reingießen und auf das noch flüssige Blei einen großen Hammer legen damit die Oberfläche schön plan ist. befestigen kannst du das Teil vielleicht in dem Du ein Loch reinbohst und mit Draht am Korb befestigst. Ich habe ähnlich Bleie mal für Snapsnachbauten gegossen. Das geht echt supernell und ist kinderleicht.


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

Habe mal den Link für Dich rausgesucht

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40871&page=6&pp=15


----------



## Zpoll (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

Also ich hab (glaubich) Dachdeckerblei genommen, das dann plattgehaun und drangenietet, sieht zwar nicht sehr nobel aus aber es taugt allemal.

(hoff ma die dateianhaenge gehn)

Wenn man es schwerer haben will denk ich kann man auch nur die Enden platthaun.


----------



## hsobolewski (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bleigußformen für Feederkorbbleie (Bleischlitten)*

Es gibt diese Gußform von Do-It Bleigussformen. Wer die aber hier in Deutschland vertritt weis ich leider nicht. Vieleicht kann mal einer der "Ami-Einkäufer" mal den Link hier reinstellen dann kannst du selber mal nachschauen.


----------

